# The Book of Camping and Woodcraft



## AlwaysLost (Nov 17, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost submitted a new file to the StP library:

The Book of Camping and Woodcraft 1906 - A guidebook for those who travel in the wilderness



> This book is a little dated but its by Horace Kephart. He was a very smart man and the knowledge in this book is still very relevant. Some of it has even echoed on various threads of this site. Its one of my favorites.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------



## dirty andy (Nov 30, 2016)

I absolutely loved reading that thank you !


----------

